# new to site



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

dear all

joined yesterday as looking for information and support.  my husband and i opted for iui and had the insemination last saturday, we are now in the 2ww and will be tested on june 13th unlucky for some but hopefully lucky for us.  we are also looking for help in signs to look for as read a lot on the internet but still not 100% as people had also posted that iui was painful etc.  i sometimes feel i should not read these things but the 2ww is longest time of our life and can't wait to we find out.

looking to hear from you all x


----------



## lisalashes (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi There, 

Looks like we're cycle buddies, I also had IUI last saturday and being tested on same day as you. This is our second shot at IUI, first time I fell pregnant but sadly miscarried at 7 weeks. 
So we are really  hopeful it will happen again this time for us. 
Do you have any symptoms so far? I have mildly sore nipples and a terrible cold,not sure if this is connected.
The 2ww, is very difficult and im so tempted to poas before actual testing day!


----------



## angels1 (May 31, 2011)

Hi I'm a new member,
This is also our first time iui and we've been doing exactly the same looking everything up on internet!! 
I am having my test done wed 8th!! I have not felt any symptoms until today i felt really sick, head ache & tired?? Fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

hi lisalashes,

it is so good to be on here and have someone else experiencing what you are.  this is our first time doing iui and like you i am so tempted to test before monday.  i have extremely sore nipples and my breasts are very itchy, i have also felt a few twinges in my stomach.  DH has said that i am always tired but been extremely tired and can't sleep during the night.  I am drinking so much as very thirsty and also urinating.  not sure if these are signs.  i am hoping it is positive just hate the waiting game it is too long.  good luck to us all.


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

hi angels1,

good luck to you for testing tomorrow, fingers crossed i hope all goes well.

have you had any symptons similar to what we have had.


----------



## angels1 (May 31, 2011)

Hi 
I have been really tired & feeling really emotional ..... but i put that down to the horemoan injections i'm not to sure if its all in my mind as its the first time! Yesterday i was feeling sick for alot of the day so my dh is convinced its worked but i really don't want to get my hopes up!! 
So tempted to test but i've waited this long whats another day.....? lol


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

hi angels1,

wishing you all the best for today.

i was very tempted to test this morning as it is my other halves birthday, but then again if it was false we did not want to spoil dinner etc tonight.  like you all the signs seem to be positive but best not to get our hopes up.

i hope all goes well today and you can keep us updated.


----------



## angels1 (May 31, 2011)

longest2ww
Hi hun Bfn for me next step IVF 1st july my appointment with the doc ... not sure whats going on in my head feel a little all ove the place but hay ho better luck next time i hope?   
xxx


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

hi angels1,

i am so sorry to hear that.  stay with it and hopefully all will turn out for the best.  i am so wanting to test at present but other half has said to wait until monday for the hospital to advise.  i am so tired and not sleeping, we went out for a meal for his birthday last night and 2 of us ended in bed for 2030hrs, surprisingly i was awake at midnight and that was me until time to get up at 05:40hrs.  i told him if i am pregnant they need to supply me with something to help sleep.

have a big hug and let me know how you go with IVF.


----------



## longest2ww (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know I received a BFN on monday, however due to symptons I had been having they took blood to confirm, again this was inconclusive and asked me to return for more bloods today.  After trying to retrieve blood from me it is again a BFN.  I also started bleeding on monday and in severe pain. (sorry if tmi).  Now we have to save for round 2 not sure when this will happen hopefully in the next couple of months.  has anyone else had similar circumstances.

lots of love


----------



## Blondieg30 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello!

I'm new to the site as well and have just had  2nd round of IUI on Wednesday 15th June so sounds as if I'm in sync with some of you ( like one of you mentioned I also found the insemination more painful the 2nd time?)

I have been feeling ready tired and slightly nauseous but am scared to get my hopes up after I felt so dissapointed whenI got my period last month, it's very hard to remain positive but keep your'e feet on the ground at the same time isn't it?!

However re symptoms my friend has recently beocme pregnant naturally and said that she felt extremely tired for the two weeks before she did her test but that was her only symtom and the other ones kicked in after a month.


----------

